# Hero emerges: Former soldier stepped up when he saw lives in danger



## Ceicei (Jun 27, 2007)

You've already read in the other thread, http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51674, about the prison convict who shot and killed his guard while being treated at a medical hospital for back pain.  Anyway, this guy ran and went to an Arby's to try to hold hostages and kill more people.  He was foiled in his attempt because of a very brave soldier.

Entire article is found at http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,680194429,00.html

I am quoting the portions of the article I really liked because it showed the strength and mindset of the soldier:



> Fullerton, who has been called a hero for his actions, said he was in line at the restaurant when the heavily tattooed prisoner ran inside, pointing a gun.  "I just wanted to get a sandwich," Fullerton said, smiling. "I didn't go there for my morning workout."
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...



This guy deserves a standing ovation from me!  

- Ceicei


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 27, 2007)

The man acted in an unselfish way to help those in need. I have the upmost respect for him and what he did.
Being sliced with a fork while fighting  for control of the gun could not have been fun but it sounds like he felt little at that time. The fact that he kept control of the gun may have saved his life and that of others.
Not sure how much actual self defence as opposed to pure gut reaction was involved but then maybe that is what self defence is realy about


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 27, 2007)

Bravo, Mr. Fullerton!  :asian:


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2007)

Not sure if you got the same read as me ceicei but after being treated for his injuries he said something like "now I'm going back to work." Definitely a 'real' tough guy, I'm glad he was able to do what he did...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 27, 2007)

*HOO*ah!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2007)

Now that's a hero!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2007)

> During the struggle, Allgier tried to stop Fullerton by *pointing the gun at him *and also* grabbed a serrated knife and sliced Fullerton's throat*, he said. Fullerton said he barely noticed the slashes from the knife because he was focused on using the strength of his hands to take control of the gun.


While we've read and discussed about not using two hands to control a knife http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50876&highlight=knife+hands because of the thread of the "free-hand" to hurt you. Fullerton concentrated on the biggest threat and held on to the gun to get it away and ignored the knife slashes. Definitely a lesson to be learned here from this weapon retention. What is the biggest threat? A gun? Probably most certianly but a knife (as we've seen in other threads) can be just as deadly. 
Fullerton quickly assessed the biggest and highest threat and probably saved more lives by ignoring the possible loss of his own. Yes, a definite hero indeed. 
Was he thinking about being a hero while it happened? Probably and most definitely not, just that people needed help and he let his training take over. 

I stand and applaud as well along with a deep bow of respect. :asian:

Another interesting lesson to be learned here as well. 


> Tuesday, though he was sore from head to toe, Fullerton returned to work and tried to put the ordeal behind him. *He said he forgives Allgier for trying to kill him *and hopes he will receive a fair and speedy trial.



Of course then again being modest and forgiving still doesn't get the stars out of your eyes :lol: 





> The grandfather of six, a Brigham Young University graduate who has always wanted to be an actor, said he doesn't think of himself as a hero. He just did what had to be done, he said. But if Hollywood decides to put the story on the big screen, Fullerton would be happy to play himself.


 I'd pay to see it too.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice to know that there are people out there willing to help others even when the risks are high.  Glad this had a happy ending for Mr. Fullerton.  That man is humble and a hero.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 27, 2007)

Sometimes, in amidst all the horrors, dross, glitz and generally superficial 'news' that gets reported, you hear something that makes you think that there is still hope for the human race.

It's also something that, as we've touched on before in similar threads, shows that those who grew up in a certain era have what I would consider to be a more pro-active mindset than the subtly-disempowered, litigation-fearing, generations that have come since.


----------



## crushing (Jun 27, 2007)

This part of the story got me wondering:



> Once he secured the weapon, Fullerton aimed it at Allgier. Moments later, police stormed the Redwood Road Arby's and arrested Allgier.



How much danger was Fullerton in when the police arrived and Fullteron was the one that had a gun and it was pointed at another person?


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 27, 2007)

crushing said:


> This part of the story got me wondering:
> 
> 
> 
> How much danger was Fullerton in when the police arrived and Fullteron was the one that had a gun and it was pointed at another person?



The police already knew who they were looking for as Allgier was practically all covered with tattoos.  He is a well known perp among LE circles.  If he was a different kind of person that could easily be mistaken, then yes, it *can* be a danger (as the good guy) to be found holding the gun when the police arrives.

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm noticing that one of the common threads in these types of...umm...threads is that most of these guys are, indeed, from a different era but they also have military experience.  Is it simply that they came from generations past that have a more pro-active mind set or is it a combination of that and the military experience?  Sorry for the possible hi-jack of the thread, Cei-Cei.  Feel free to split it off to another thread if you feel it's warrented.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 28, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Sometimes, in amidst all the horrors, dross, glitz and generally superficial 'news' that gets reported, you hear something that makes you think that there is still hope for the human race.
> 
> It's also something that, as we've touched on before in similar threads, shows that those who grew up in a certain era have what I would consider to be a more pro-active mindset than the subtly-disempowered, litigation-fearing, generations that have come since.


 

Once again young mawster Sukerkin has hit the nail right in the center of the head.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 28, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I'm noticing that one of the common threads in these types of...umm...threads is that most of these guys are, indeed, from a different era but they also have military experience. Is it simply that they came from generations past that have a more pro-active mind set or is it a combination of that and the military experience? .


 
I'm inclined to say yes. From my extremely limited but ongoing personal experiences as well as those in my family who came before me there is a definite difference in worldview. Firstly, to an untrained person, fighting can be an unfamiliar, big, scary thing to be afraid of. . For someone in military service, by definition, it's just one more job to be done.

It's the only way to go, you have to treat it like it's work, that way it becomes less unfamiliar and the emotions(fear, anger, adrenaline and so on), though theyll always be there, will stand less chance of overtaking you to the point you stop thinking and start making mistakes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> crushing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree here. While they were looking for a specific person they had no idea what went on when they stormed the restaurant. If Fullerton followed their directions explicitly without hesitation then I'm sure he wasn't in too much danger... had he flinched or moved the weapon in the LEO's direction ... I think the situation/outcome much different.  
If it were me, I'd put the gun on the counter, drop to my knees and put my hands on my head and wait for instructions. I wouldn't take any chances of cops being in the heat of the (armed) chase and finding ME with a gun pointing it at someone... even if it were the someone _they_ were chasing.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 30, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I'm noticing that one of the common threads in these types of...umm...threads is that most of these guys are, indeed, from a different era but they also have military experience.  Is it simply that they came from generations past that have a more pro-active mind set or is it a combination of that and the military experience?  Sorry for the possible hi-jack of the thread, Cei-Cei.  Feel free to split it off to another thread if you feel it's warrented.


 Yeah, I think there's something to this, *Jeff*. As someone who falls into both circles (the era *Suke *speaks of, and veteran of military service), I can always spot another vet easily, anywhere, anytime, and regardless if she or he is decades younger--or older--than I. It changes you in unique ways, and in my experience is permanent.


----------



## That One Guy (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't get between a viet-nam paratrooper and his arby's!


----------

